

What is your Real Market Value? - kashifsaga

Real Market Value or RMV is how much you are currently worth in the market based on the market demand and supply for your skills. Find out your Real Market Value www.skillgigs.com
======
Jonathan_Swift
All the "borkers" (a derogatory term for "brokers", ie. headhunters,
recruiters) tell me I'm worth $65.00 working W-2 through a "Body Shop"
(staffing agency), in the Portland, Oregon metropolitan area.

I'm presently working remotely, for the most part from Starbucks and
Burgerville in Salmon Creek, Washington for quite a lot less than that.

This because I really DO NOT require $65.00 per hour to be happy as a clam.

The borkers all quite suddenly, as well as quite unanimously urged me to
increase my rate from $50.00 to $65.00 at the exact same time!

I expect that word got out among them that they were successful in placing
similarly-experienced peers of mine for $65.00, which meant that the borkers
could obtain ($65.00 - $50.00)/ $50.00 = 30% more commission almost overnight,
were it not that I think borkers are the Spawn of Satan.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
$65/hour is awfully low if you are paying pay roll taxes, funding your own
retirement, and buying your own medical insurance, not to mention vacation and
other benefits that you are forgoing as an indie.

~~~
Jonathan_Swift
That's what I was told was - nine months ago - the going rate for W-2 Senior
Software Engineers in Portland and Seattle.

I expect it's a lot more than that in The Valley, and may be a lot more than
that now, here in Portland.

However I don't actually require anywhere near $65.00 to be happy.

The borkers wanted me to require $65.00 to accept a gig so THEY would be
happy, not I.

All I really require to be happy, is enough cash for WiFi, a single room in a
shared house, bus and train tickets about three to four days per week, decent
grub and other sundry expenses.

I used to make $120.00 shortly before the Dot-Com crash hit, but that was one
of the most horribly depressing experienes of my entire life.

I'd rather make quite a lot less than what I am worth, as I'm rather happy
only charging what I actually require for happiness.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
If not money, you should get something else out of your job...easier,
flexibility, good cause...maybe a non profit...but just doing charity for a
company is very odd. You should realize your value even if that doesn't
involve money. You might be happy as a phd student, pay is similar, you get to
do alot for yourself.

~~~
Jonathan_Swift
Actually I would far rather be a Physics PhD, but academia does not accomodate
my mental illness of Bipolar-Type Schizoaffective Disorder in the way self-
employed Software Consulting does:

=== [http://www.warplife.com/mdc/books/schizoaffective-
disorder/](http://www.warplife.com/mdc/books/schizoaffective-disorder/)

I regard the Computer Industry as much the same kind of Den of Iniquity as
Iesu regarded the Money Changer-Infested Temple.

Really I would rather have nothing to do with computers but I must pay the
rent somehow.

All I ever wanted was to create something of real lasting value that I would
leave behind after I'm gone.

When I attended the Portland Startup Weekend a couple years ago, some Cute
Young Thang pitched an iOS App that would help her make new friends by hooking
up with nearby strangers who were running that same App.

I can really see how a sexual predator would really get into that.

Some other guy pitched an App that would help him try out new kinds of beer.

I was at the time easily twice the age of everyone else in attendance, even
the Startup Weekend Staff. They were all wearing blue jeans, t-shirts and
sneakers, I was wearing a medium grey pinstripe suite, a pale blue polka-dot
tie and black leather dress shoes.

I was very tired as I had not slept in days so I was unable to give my full
pitch as I had rehearsed it, but more or less:

"Why are you even in this business? What are you going to leave behind for
your loved ones when you're gone?"

"Will any of the code you write this weekend still be in use ten thousand
years from now?"

I pitched my proposal for an automated free website critique tool, that enable
most web designers to fix the most common mistakes, but meant to make some
coin through paid, more in-depth critiques as well as web design, website
operation and SEO consulting.

I have known very well that I have been in the wrong line of work for over
twenty years yet I cannot seem to find my way out.

I may know how to get out of coding now though but it remains to be seen.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
The startup crowd is quite different from the cs academic crowd. As a semi
bipolor, I find it much easier for me to deal with and make contributions.

